# Objekt-array als Raster visualisieren



## Wolfone (12. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe folgendes Problem:

es soll ein array (zweidimensional) von zufälliger Größe visualisiert werden (als Raster). das array ist mit zufälligen objekten drei verschiedener typen gefüllt. Land,Water,Ship erben von Cell.

Ich bin generell noch ein ziemlicher Anfänger und hab so ziemlich keine Ahnung von grafischer Darstellung in java.  

desweiteren sollen die verschiedenen Objekte Land,Water,Ship verschiedene Farben in dem Raster haben, die jedoch erst nach anklicken sichtbar werden und vorher eine einheitliche farbe besitzen.

im folgenden der code, der bis jetzt besteht (ich sende nur die hauptklasse, die anderen sind einfach nur da und enthalten ihre eigenen konstruktoren, kann man alles bestimmt cleverer machen...ich kenn mich da wie gesagt nicht wirklich aus)...wäre echt sehr nett, wenn mir da möglichst schnell jemand helfen könnte (muss morgen einsenden )...ansonsten wüsst ichs trotzdem gern wegen des lerneffekts, falls keiner rechtzeitig zeit hat.

gruss Wolfone


code:


```
public class Spiel {
	
	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		
        int zeilen , spalten , zellenauswahl;
        zeilen  = (int)(100*Math.random());
        spalten = (int)(100*Math.random());
        Cell [][] Feld;
        Feld = new Cell [zeilen][spalten];
        for (int i=0; i<=zeilen-1; i++){
        	for (int j=0; j<=spalten-1; j++){
        		zellenauswahl = (int)(2*Math.random());
        		switch (zellenauswahl)
        		{
        		case 0: Feld[i][j] = new Land(); break;
        		case 1: Feld[i][j] = new Water(); break;
        		case 2: Feld[i][j] = new Ship();
        		}
        	}
        }
        
	}
	
}
```


----------



## ARadauer (12. Mai 2009)

> Ich bin generell noch ein ziemlicher Anfänger und hab so ziemlich keine Ahnung von grafischer Darstellung in java.
> 
> desweiteren sollen die verschiedenen Objekte Land,Water,Ship verschiedene Farben in dem Raster haben, die jedoch erst nach anklicken sichtbar werden und vorher eine einheitliche farbe besitzen.


wie jetzt visualisieren? mit swing oder auf der konsole?



> muss morgen einsenden


das fällt dir um 00:09 ein? ich würds mir von den kollegen kopieren...

generell ein raster visualisieren kann man mit einer doppelten for schleife, aber ich denke das kannst du schon
das ist halt jetzt nur auf der konsole, mit anklicken is da nix....

```
String[][] werte = {{"X", "X","X"}, {"O", "O", "O"}, {"X", "X", "X"}};
      
     
     for(int i =0; i < werte.length; i++){
        for(int j= 0; j<werte[i].length; j++){
           System.out.print("|"+werte[i][j]);
        }
        System.out.println("|");
     }
```


----------



## MiDniGG (12. Mai 2009)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> das fällt dir um 00:09 ein?



Stell mal Deine Zeit auf WEZ +2 
Es war um 02:09


----------



## Wolfone (12. Mai 2009)

ne...das fällt mir natürlich nicht erst um 2:09 Uhr ein...

da ich aber eine extrem uncoole private krise habe hatte ich vorher in meinen augen wichtigeres zu tun mal abgesehen davon, dass ich noch ne zeit versucht hab da selbst ne vernünftige einführung zu finden...man is ja auch gewillt das zu raffen.

(meine kollegen sind hauptsächlich mathematiker bzw lateiner^^...)

thx anyways


----------

